# Fischereischein Laminieren



## Nawachus

Hallo

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob ich meinen Fischereischein den ich auf Lebenzeit habe Einlamienieren darf ? Ein kollege meinte da es ein amtliches dokument ist darf man das nicht ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## fischbär

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

Das Problem ist, dass sich die Echtheit dann nicht mehr so leicht feststellen lässt. Du riskierst also Ärger. Ob Du es darfst oder nicht, ist eigentlich nur relevant, wenn Du das bei jedem Kontrolleur, der das Gegenteil behauptet, vor Gericht klären lassen willst. Ich würde daher die Finger davon lassen! Wasserschutzpolizei ist bekannt dafür bei laminierten Dokumenten Ärger zu machen.
Ich habe den einfach in einem ziplock Gefrierbeutel. Ebenfalls 100% umweltdicht und jederzeit greifbar.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

Als Alternative einfach Einvakuumieren, fast wie laminiert. Da bekommst du ihn jederzeit wieder raus. Sollte also wirklich mal ein Kontrolleur mosern, aufschneiden rausholen und fertig.


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Als Alternative einfach Einvakuumieren, fast wie laminiert. Da bekommst du ihn jederzeit wieder raus. Sollte also wirklich mal ein Kontrolleur mosern, aufschneiden rausholen und fertig.


 
Das ist echt mal ein klasse Tipp! Wieso bin ich da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen|kopfkrat#h

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Fischereischein in einer Klarsichthülle (genau passend), die ich mit Tesafilm zugeklebt habe; ist absolut wasserdicht und im Falle eines Falles ist der Tesafilm schnell aufgeschnitten. War aber die letzten 8 Jahre nicht nötig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

Amtliche Dokumente dürfen meines Wissens *nicht laminiert* werden.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

In München werden die Fischereischeine von der ausgebenden Stelle laminiert. Die dürfen das scheinbar...

Nach welchem Paragraphen in welchem Gesetz ist es denn verboten?

Wolfgang aus Ismaning (nahe bei aber eben nicht München, musste daher meinen FS selber laminieren...)


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Amtliche Dokumente dürfen meines Wissens *nicht laminiert* werden.



Also bei mir (Bayern) wird er direkt bei der Ausstellung vom Amt laminiert. Ist ja auch sinnvoll. Kann am Wasser ja leicht mal nass werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

OK,
da haben wir es wieder. Bei uns in NRW war es zumindest nicht erlaubt.
Ob Fehlinfo meinerseits, oder Gesetzesänderung? #c

 PS.
 Der Tipp von "Keine_Ahnung" ist natürlich sehr Praxisgerecht.


----------



## yukonjack

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Amtliche Dokumente dürfen meines Wissens *nicht laminiert* werden.



hab mir gerade mal meinen Perso angeschaut.......


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*



yukonjack schrieb:


> hab mir gerade mal meinen Perso angeschaut.......



Ich habe auch noch meinen schönen alten. Damals vor dem Umstellen auf Scheckkartengröße noch verlängern lassen. 

Ist der auch nur in Bayern laminiert?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

Naja, das einlaminieren fällt in den meisten Bundesländern doch eh aus da es dorct keinen Schein auf Lebenszeit gibt.


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Naja, das einlaminieren fällt in den meisten Bundesländern doch eh aus da es dorct keinen Schein auf Lebenszeit gibt.



Selbst der wird bei uns einlaminiert. Habe meinen Schein 2013 gemacht und erstmal 5 Jahre bezahlt, da ich nicht wusste ob ich dem Angeln verfalle. Auch dieser befristete Schein ist bei uns laminiert.


----------



## Mutzenbacher

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

Bei mir hat die Wapo gemosert. Kann man so ein Teil auch entlaminieren? Kalt geht das mal nicht habe ich an einem Testobjekt probiert.

 Jemand ne gute Idee? Backofen 80° oder so?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*



Kaka schrieb:


> Selbst der wird bei uns einlaminiert. Habe meinen Schein 2013 gemacht und erstmal 5 Jahre bezahlt, da ich nicht wusste ob ich dem Angeln verfalle. Auch dieser befristete Schein ist bei uns laminiert.



Und wird dann jedes Mal wieder neu ausgestellt? Stempeln fällt ja nach dem laminieren aus.

@Mutzenbacher
Da dürftest du schlechte Karten haben, der Kleber wird so schnell nicht mehr das Papier verlassen.


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*

Damit hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Ist ja erst 2018 der Fall


----------



## AndiHam

*AW: Fischereischein Laminieren*



Kaka schrieb:


> Selbst der wird bei uns einlaminiert. Habe meinen Schein 2013 gemacht und erstmal 5 Jahre bezahlt, da ich nicht wusste ob ich dem Angeln verfalle. Auch dieser befristete Schein ist bei uns laminiert.



Gibt es befristete Scheine ? Ich meine der Fischereischein ist unbefristet, es geht nur um die dann früher geklebten Marken, jetzt Stempel für die Fischereiabgabe.

 Wenn du den Schein laminiert hast, musst du dann 2018 einen neuen holen und bezahlen und die Fischereiabgabe dann obendrauf. Falls kein Passbild mehr vorhanden, dann das auch noch


----------

